
SXSW: Location is the New Just Kill Yourself (2010) - jasonlynes
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/09/location-is-the-new-just-kill-yourself/
======
jasonlynes
from last year but awesome:

"I’m totally serious when I say that you shouldn’t go. Instead – while your
rivals are distracted in Texas, pissing their money up the wall and
ejaculating over their laptop stickers during yet another Evan Williams
keynote – you should use the time instead to stay at home and work on building
your start-up.

Your liver will thank you, your investors will thank you, and most importantly
so will millions of real-world users who really want you to create something
new and innovative rather than being sucked into the hype and churning out
just a better, prettier Twitter-meets-Gowalla clone for the approbation of
your peers."

